# Ati Radeon 4870 Runs Hot!!!



## Bounky37 (Mar 16, 2008)

So i go on ebay and purchase a video card. It was an HD Ati Radeon 4870. I put the card in my rig, the thing looks like a beast, 2 inches thick ad half a foot wide. So i start up my comp (ohh no! 800x600 Res!) So i head to the ati website, download the drivers and all is running good. Till i touch where i plugged my monitor in. I almost burnt my darn hand. 90*C is what it read. So i manually changed the fan to work at 100%. So now my temps are about 50*C idle and maybe 60*C gaming hard. So now i have 2 Q's.

1.How hot is this card supposed to run?
2.Is it really that bad to run a video cards fan to 100%? and if so, how many years/months does it take off its life?

I know its long, so i hope someone has time. Thank you.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage


check your tempretures and voltages in the bios and post them


----------



## Bounky37 (Mar 16, 2008)

Video card- Ati Radeon 4870 HD
cpu- 2.4 Quad core Q6600
M/board-Gigabyte EP35-DS3L
Ram-3 gigs worth of ddr2-sdram 800 mhz
Power supply-450 Watt ATX 12V Power Supply Ill just post the volts/temps from PC Wizard. 

Hardware Monitoring :	ITE IT8718F
Voltage CPU :	1.14 V
+3.3V Voltage :	3.39 V
+5V Voltage :	5.04 V
+12V Voltage :	3.18 V
VTT :	1.90 V
VBAT :	3.25 V
Processor Fan :	1577 rpm
Chassis Fan :	10 rpm
Power/Aux Fan :	10 rpm
FAN3 :	10 rpm
Processor Temperature :	46 °C
Mainboard Temperature :	36 °C
Processor :	Thermal Diode
Processor Temperature (Core 1) :	48 °C
Processor Temperature (Core 2) :	44 °C
Processor Temperature (Core 3) :	46 °C
Processor Temperature (Core 4) :	49 °C
Video Monitoring :	ATI Catalyst Driver
GPU Temperature :	50 °C
Hard Disk Monitoring :	S.M.A.R.T
Hard Disk ST3250620A :	34 °C


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i prefer them from the bios they are more accurate
you are running underpowered you need to be up here
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=corsair+650w


----------



## Bounky37 (Mar 16, 2008)

Would running underpowered be the cause of the card heating up? It doesnt seem like im running underpowered, everything is running as it should.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes it causes heat


----------



## Bounky37 (Mar 16, 2008)

would i need a powersupply of $100 dollars?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

current day computers you need quality psu's
generic's mean problems
you never scrimp on the psu,cut back on another component


----------



## Bounky37 (Mar 16, 2008)

Dang, i thought the Psu was the component you were supposed to cut back on, as long as the wattage looked high. Aight ill buy another. This one was $20


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

$20 dollar ones were ok in the win98 era,but since the advent of xp power demands have soared


----------

